# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Masonluk Ve Yahudilik

## atoybil

MASONLUK ve YAHUDİLİK

Muharref Tevrat' ta Yahudi ırkının Dünya milletlerine yapması emredilen vahşet ve katliam şekilleri ayrıntılı bir şekilde belirtilirken, gizli, dikkat çekmeyecek yöntemler detaylı olarak anlatılmış çeşitli yollar gösterilmiştir. Bu yöntemler uygulandığında, milletler içten çökertilecek, ne hedef alınan milletler bunu farkedebilecek, ne de olayların arkasında bir Yahudi'nin ismi duyulacaktır. 

Yalnız kendi ritülellerinde Yahudilikle ilişkileri anlaşılan MASONLUK Tevrat'ın telkinlerini aynen benimseyen, Yahudiliğin işte bu gizli kollarından biridir. 

Masonlar Yahudi'lerle olan ilişkilerini gizli tutmayı lüzumlu görmektedirler; çünkü siyonizm ile aynı amacın güdüldüğünü anlatarak faaliyet göstermek yerine, yardım kuruluşlarını paravan yapıp hayırsever kişiler görünümü altında bu amaca hizmet etmek kendileri açısından daha verimli sonuçlar
doğurmaktadır. 

Masonluk Yahudilik ile doğrudan alakalı olduğu için mason
mahfillerinde uygulanan törenler ve ritüeller, aynı zamanda mason düşünceleri tabiatıyla Tevrat'tan alınacaktır.

"Ritüellerimizde Tevrat'tan sayısız alıntı mevcuttur" (Mimar Sinan-1983, Sayı:47, Sayfa:39) 

Ve kral Salamon gönderip SÃ»r'dan Hiram'ı getirtti. Naftoli sıptından dul bir kadının oğlu idi. Ve babası SÃ»r'lu bir adamdı. Tunç işçisi idi. Hiram bütün tunç işleri işlemekte hikmetle ve anlayış ve hünerle dolu idi. Ve Salamon gelip bütün onun işlerini yaptı. 

Hiram Usta'nın hikayesi yukarıda ki Tevrat ayetleri ile başlamaktadır. 

Hiram efsanesi bir rittir ve tekrisin vereceği bütün ilkeleri de kapsamaktadır. Adayın yaşadığı ve bizzat hiramı temsil ettiği Hiram efsanesi tekris töreni sembolik bir oyundur. (üırak, Kalfa, Usta-S:102) Zaten masonluk mutlak hakikatin ancak bu ihata ve sezişlere ve bizzat tekamül etme neticesinde
yaşanabilecek bir sırdır. Bu sır mühr-ü süleyman' ın iç dıl'ında ne güzel resm ve remz edilmiştir. Birbirine irca etmek suretiyle mütemadi bir devrin sayrureti Hiram'da en mükemmel şeklini bulur. (TüRK MASON DERGİSİ-Ocak 1951
S.1, Sf:22)

----------

